# Colour Music



## SerFox (Dec 9, 2008)

Listen to this while you read

This is part three of a five part series of compositions based around visual imagery and colour association with music. The project was started as an Intelligent Electronica Project and remains so in some respects, however the key's and colours were associated by my project partner, whom shall not be named for certain reasons (He's a /b/tard online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but as with all anon, of which there are several in my uni, they're actually harmless) who is a synesthete.

Synesthesia is a condition wherein one reaction or stimulus to one sense gives rise to an inexplicable reaction in another, for instance, hearing a certain note on a piano and seeing the colour blue. Synesthetes do not actually see the colour itself, neither do they see it in their minds eye, it is believed that the reaction that takes place is a result of the brain going through the common function of that particular sense, ie the brain patterns associated with seeing blue, however, there is no blue detected by the eye, nor is it imagined, the reaction is purely synthetic.

The piece, Lime City, is the third concept of five, Birth, Creation, Development, Industrialization, Annihalation. It represents the creationexpanding to cover more space, becoming more efficient and more noticable. The term Lime City came from the overall sound of the piece and certain key elements sounding green, and it being overall a very bright, neon, limish geen, and City came from the concept.

Your thoughts?


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 9, 2008)

While the song itself isn't exactly up my alley, it's not bad, and the overall concept is rather ingenious. Synaesthesia is fairly rare, as far as I know, so it's not just anyone who could put something like this into action.


----------

